# Serama Colors?



## WeeLittleChicken

I'm new to chickens (and Seramas!) but I come from a breeding background. I know one of the charms of Seramas is the fact they can throw so many colors and I don't really wish to change that but I do want to learn their genetics and make educated guesses on what chicks I'll get like I used to do with the other animals I once bred (who also came in an abundance of colors and patterns.) I realize that this whole not breeding true thing is only a half truth - the colors have to come from somewhere, a long list of recessive genes I am guessing. That being said, as I am new to chickens, I am having difficulty identifying the colors which is the first step of learning genetics. I know what my adult rooster is - black, and have some guesses on my adult hen, black-tailed white? (Or is she something else as she some black streaks and the vaguest yellow hue around her head?) As for the chicks I recently brought home - I haven't the foggiest! They are six weeks old. Here's photos of everyone - and if you can't tell until the birds are older please feel free to tell me that too.

My adult pair: 









And here are the chicks:


----------



## cogburn

Looks like the chicks are 2 Partridge colored pullets and a Mottled cockerel. Here's what the pullets will look like...


----------



## cogburn

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKChickensA-C.html 
this site will give you a lot of pics and variances in color. Also requirements to be a certain breed.. It's a handy site for sure.


----------



## earlyt89

Whooooo they are pretty. I want some.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Could one be a blue partridge? The photos don't really show it but one definitely has a blue hue about her while the other has black markings on her feathers. The woman I got them from said she usually gets two a year that look like the one I think is bluish. It peaked my curiosity. And is mottled a color or is it something that goes over the color? I mean... is there black mottled, red mottled, blue mottled etc? If so what does that make the little rooster? He looks like a calico cat, he's got black and brown besides the white.


----------



## cogburn

Yes there is a blue.. Im new to them myself, I inherited some, have solid black, black w white wingtip, and a partridge.. Still young birds.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

They make excellent hawk bait around my place....Bantam's don't survive long in my chicken yards but there are many beautiful little fowl to choose from!!!
Good luck with them and welcome to the world of poultry breeding, once you get hooked you're NEVER the same!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I am sure they do! We live with a lot of wildlife here: owls, hawks, foxes, fishercats, coyotes, racoons, skunks, stray dogs, stray cats, you name it. That's why they're in a pen that is wired on all sides, bottom and top included. 

I don't think if you get passionately involved with breeding anything you're ever quite the same... heh. 

Thank you everyone for the help. I am going to continue looking into this.


----------



## BootedBantam

After looking at breeds, love the tails and colors of this bird. Thinking show bird one day....getting addictted!!


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah. I hear that. I'm thinking Pet Banty Roo in the house with me. Lol. But I think I want the eggs just a little bit more.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I must say my rooster Seramas are a lot sweeter. Couldn't tell you why but my adult one likes being flipped on his back and having his belly and neck scratched. He makes cooing noises and closes his eyes and talks to me every time I go near him. He's a riot. After owning parrots I feel like Seramas might be a more appropriate house pet being as they are domesticated and you know to expect from them. Depending what I can do mine might end up inside during the winter.. We shall see!


----------



## cogburn

He just started crowing.. Well tryin to..


----------



## Energyvet

He's s little pip, alright! What a look in his eye.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Yeah my little boy attempted his first crow today. It sounded like nails on a chalkboard. My heart leapt out of my chest. I had NO IDEA who was making that noise or why. Hope he gets better at it!


----------



## cogburn

Here's a Trio of dove grey, just putting them into groups today.. More pics later. That's a small waterer, the roo is gonna be super small.. The 2 pullets shimmer slightly gold in the sun. 
Cogburn


----------



## WaterFowl209

Anyone ever get a blue or splash color out of Seramas I like the A size


----------



## cogburn

I am new to Seramas, actually got a bunch of week olds for free, and at 18 weeks just now getting them situated.. I agree the blue splash is nice.. It'll be next year before I see mine starting to produce, I've got some pretty ones, but starting with plain drab colors, but i would like to get consistent with them and the chicks they throw. Just time will tell...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

You have a pretty trio. They look chocolatey. Is that just the camera? I have a hard time catching actual colors on camera too but I think I did a fairly good job today. Here's my little guy and girls. I can't wait to see what they produce when they're grown.


----------



## TinyHouse

OMG - they are so cute! Can you have these in with standard size chickens once they are full-grown? How big are the eggs they lay? Seems like they would be no bigger than robin eggs. What do you do with them (the eggs) if you aren't really a breeder?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I do have some heavy breed layers but I haven't tried putting the Seramas in with them. I am afraid the size difference might cause some accidents but maybe someone else would know if that's a valid concern or not...

The eggs I get are vaguely golf ball sized. If I wasn't trying to hatch them I'd probably be doing crafts with them! I hear it takes 5 to make to be the same amount as a regular egg so eating them would be a process of patience.


----------



## Seramas1221

Unless there is a similar color, your hen's color is a Colombian color. I have one I got from a breeder.


----------



## Farmer Reese

So beautiful!🥰


----------

